# Heating a tent?



## huntfishlive (Sep 20, 2006)

"You can also throw in a couple of the large 12 hour chemically activated "body heat packs", in your bag, but they do generate some moisture." 


I really like this idea, run the mr buddy heater till bed time-snuggle up in my cozy sleeping bag ( "new" 0 degree bag) and have the body heat packs close by just in case I need a little warm me up. 

Thanks again for all the reply's
Counting down the days......


----------

